# Mapei Ultraflex 2 or 3 or something different? Bathroom Installation



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2009)

I do a lot of tile, and I stick with an old favorite. Custom thinset with acrylic admix has always worked best for me. I've used Kerabond severl times because it was specified in the architectural construction orders. But, that's because some architect read up on it and was impressed by it's write up promotional. If you use an admix instead of water when mixing the thinset, it adds bonding strength like glue, and helps waterproof it as well with great resistence to staining/bleaching, effervescing, and cracking.


----------

